# OFFSHORE REPORT: Big Minnow.... 4/2 OI



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 2-Apr-2004 7:45:46 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome back fish fans.... here's today's report>> 
Departed Pirate's Cove at 4:45am headed for OI and then points SE... The wind and seas were considerably calmer today, making for a drier and less jarring adventure. We fished the 340 to 450 lines on the edge of a real decent color change and temp. break... First fish was a Mahi that hit the pink squid chain on the flat... then a couple short nibbles that didn't come tight. Saw a Mako leap 10 feet out of the water, a couple of Pilot whales, porpoise, and a pair of Manta rays... The fishing proved hit and miss for the morning hours and then in the afternoon the Tuna started chewing in decent numbers. The Stream current was moving fast at 3-4kts. as we worked the current edge hard and were able to produce 7 Yellowfin's, and 1 Mahi for our efforts. Lost 2 other Dolphin at the boat and returned 1 of the Tuna to grow up. As for the spread, we ran 4 squid chains in varying colors, and a number of tracker lures. They all produced bites and the spread saw action in all positions. We had a fun and experienced crew aboard which made for quick work in the cockpit and maximum lines in at all times. Pulled lines in at 2:30pmGreat meeting you Craige and Kevin... And, nice sharing some pullage with you Glenn.... We'll do it again!! So, the forecast for tommorrow looks decent and we have a fix where the fish should be; we're out for more Tuna blood!! Thanks for checking in and I'll post again on Sunday...No laptop 2morrow............ Fish On 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------

